# A Kiwi Reno Story...



## gumbyk (Sep 18, 2017)

Well, for the first time, we've had a kiwi competing at Reno in the Unlimited category, not without some trials and tribulations....
Graeme Frew, owner of the Yak 3 that normally resides in the Omaka Aviation Heritage Museum decided to close the circle with this aircraft - when he purchased it, the aircraft was partially rebuilt after having had an accident at Reno a while ago, apparently having not completed a lap in competition. The initial goal was to at least complete one race so that the original owner's dream was at last realised. During this, Graeme became bitten by the bug, and the aircraft was christened race #35 'Full Noise'...
The aircraft was shipped to Chino and a specially prepared race engine was fitted - all good so far.
However, during practice it became apparent that the race engine wasn't behaving, and oil leaks, temperatures prevented qualification.
The decision was made to remove the race engine, and compete with the stock engine, which luckily was shipped with the aircraft. So began what is normally 3 days work, trying to get it done overnight. Cue thunderstorms, which meant they had to stop, especially after someone got zapped while leaning against the metal fence. Luckily, the Australian jet team - Drop Bear Air Racing, moved their L-39 out into the rain to allow work to continue overnight, and 17 hours later, the aircraft was pushed back out into the daylight.
Unfortunately, as they had missed qualification, they had to start from the back of unlimited Bronze. 
So, this race rookie, starting from the back of the pack had to overtake 6 other aircraft, which he duly did, posting a speed of 309 mph to win, and earn a promotion to Silver. Again, starting form the back of the pack in Silver, against 4 P-52's and a Sea Fury, Graeme finished 5 out of 6 aircraft, with a speed of 320mph, and we all thought that this was about where he would sit for the rest of the races, certainly it was a good result for a rookie flying a stock aircraft. Full Noise, however had other ideas...
Heat 3B, and Full Noise was sitting in the middle of a pack of P-51's. Somehow, the aircraft managed to find a bit more aped again, and won the Silver heat, with a speed of 345mph, edging out an F-51D mustang by just 1.5 seconds. This little stock Yak was now playing with the big boys!!!
The Gold Unlimited race came and the size difference of the Yak to the other aircraft was apparent as they sat on the flightline - they really are a tiny aircraft, especially when sitting next to a Sea Fury. Qualifying last for the Gold Final, Full Noise really was up against everything, and finished 7th of 7 aircraft, but I think the team had made an impression with both commentators, and crowd. They certainly got more than their share of commentators time. Finishing time was 8:55.720 (including a 16 sec penalty for a pylon cut).
Graeme did, however, get the 'Rookie of the Year' award. 

Fighter Flights

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 18, 2017)

Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2017)

Very cool. By stock do you mean it has the Klimov motor or is this plane one of the "new" ones that uses an Allison or P&W motor?


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 19, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> Very cool. By stock do you mean it has the Klimov motor or is this plane one of the "new" ones that uses an Allison or P&W motor?


It's got the Allison V-1710. The airframe isn't quite stock Yak-3M either, its got a Yak 11 wing, and has been modified to two-seat configuration. But there aren't any racing mods done.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 19, 2017)




----------

